# cyprimaniacs small ventricosum gallery



## cyprimaniac (May 7, 2011)

hey,
some pics from my Cyp. ventricosum collection 










































enjoy


----------



## likespaphs (May 7, 2011)

fantastic!
thanks!!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

Are they all ventricosum?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2011)

I like #6.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the white one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 8, 2011)

Yup, those definitely are all x ventricosum Eric.

I like the pure whites and well as the deep, deep reds. Are these clumping for you yet Dieter?


----------



## cyprimaniac (May 8, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> *Yup, those definitely are all x ventricosum Eric.*
> 
> I like the pure whites and well as the deep, deep reds. Are these clumping for you yet Dieter?



yes Tom, those are all my ventricosums,
different cultivars collected over the last years 

BTW: I bought the last deep colored some years ago as "ventricosum ALBA" :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (May 8, 2011)

a lot of nice ones. 

Would love to have some of them congrats on that


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Yup, those definitely are all *x ventricosum *Eric.
> 
> I like the pure whites and well as the deep, deep reds. Are these clumping for you yet Dieter?



Is this the natural hybrid between macranthos and calceolus? That would account for the large varience in the different clones. 

They look really good! Great collection!


----------

